# Tai Chi classes



## Gitika_Summers (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hi Everyone.*

My name is Gitika (Kitty for ease of pronunciation). I'm new to Hong Kong and don't know too much about the Tung Chung area where I live. My husband is at work during the day so I am looking for preferably Tai Chi classes during the day or any class for that matter. I live in the Coastal Skyline buildings and was hoping to find something closeby maybe? I hope someone could help as I do not have any friends here. I am 27 and originally from South Africa. I hope someone has some information for me! I would really appreciate that!!:clap2:


----------

